# The current crisis and its affect on life in Greece!



## Gurminder (Nov 30, 2009)

Since the world crisis started has there been a major change in your living and lifestyle in Greece? If yes in what way have you noticed or felt it?
What do you see happening in the future?
Do you think that the Euro will collapse?
Or is there a chance that Greece may be outsted from the European community?


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

Gurminder said:


> Since the world crisis started has there been a major change in your living and lifestyle in Greece? If yes in what way have you noticed or felt it?
> What do you see happening in the future?
> Do you think that the Euro will collapse?
> Or is there a chance that Greece may be outsted from the European community?


It has not yet affected us except that some government offices were on strike for two days last week and we could not get paperwork done.

I don't think the Euro will collapse but I think a lot of people here are in for a tough time.


----------



## Gurminder (Nov 30, 2009)

Cairokid said:


> It has not yet affected us except that some government offices were on strike for two days last week and we could not get paperwork done.
> 
> I don't think the Euro will collapse but I think a lot of people here are in for a tough time.


Hi Cairokid!
Thnks for the reply. I am also pleased to note that you are an active person on this forum and i saw that you have multifocal knowledge about things in Greece. It would be nice if we could get connected! I really want to know a lot about greece and what undercurrent stones i may have to face there. :typing:


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

It has helped me personally; having a dollar-based income, the Euro has fallen a bit and that has given me a bit of an improved exchange rate vs. the Euro. 

Other than that, so far things are the same....


----------



## wigwam (May 28, 2009)

I did notice that a litre of petrol went up by 15 cents in my local service station!


----------



## Jaxxfunk (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi all I've been living working in Athens/Cyclades a few years now here are some of my observations.

The hospitality industry is suffering - I work in this business sector and have many friends who own businesses, they are all doing badly. My Greek girlfriend has been working in several different businesses over the past few months and they too are all doing badly. Her last job she had to leave as the business was doing so badly they had to cut her hours.

If you look at the main shopping districts in Athens the shops are empty with no one buying this is obviously a bad sign for the economy. The January sales did not seem to encourage much spending either.

In my local area many shops on the high street are for rent or are closing down, the only people opening up shops are the Chinese immigrants that probably have no idea what is going on.

I don't know about other sectors of business or commerce but certainly hospitality and retail are doing very poorly. Judging by my own observations this seems to me to be a steady decline over the past 4-5yrs which has escalated in the past 18months.

Sorry to paint a bleak picture but that is just how it seems to be.

Hopefully the Germans/EU will bail us out! not with more money as that will just end up in some currupt politicians pocket... as usual!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Jaxxfunk, welcome to the forum! I see you are also in the Cyclades  Hope to see more posts from you around the board


----------



## Adrm (Sep 18, 2009)

From Zante Islad:
I m just arrived and I can't notice any crisis going on ...
I mean many places are for rent or closing down but most of those were too expensive for the rent and staff needed .
I came from Italy where the situation is quite the same ...it's like if only small cheap business or really big once can survive...the medium are quite dead .
On the Island everything is based on turism so we will see what's happening at the end of the summer but Strkes apart everything is still fine .
About the Euro to collapse ....well sooner or later it has to be ...but not since some politics have interest in it.
I really wish that greece will go backj to Dracma once again and Italy to lira ...cause Euro just caused **** everywhere


----------



## panzah (Nov 27, 2012)

Two years after the last post. Do you really think that crisis has not yet reached us? Two years of continoous fight against EU policies that threw us to chaos and devastation. Two years of no hope and future. 
Was it totally our fault? Did someone puss Greece further into an empty barel with no end?
Historical and ruther philoshophical questions since we are strugling to survive under serious unemployement, financial crisis, health and social care problems.
Looking for who is responsible for it we still looking for the tree and loose the forest dehind it.
Who is going to look after this nation apart from its sitizens. NOBODY ELSE.
panzah


----------



## Aigul (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi!

My friend wrote the article about the crisis in Greece and his opinion. He doesn't know neither English nor Greek, but some translated the article in Greek (native translators did it for him). He wants to post it Greek news blogs and any other sites, but we don't know which sites are appropriate for this kind of articles and which of them are popular in Greece. Could you please help and give me some links or at least names of such sites.

Thanks. Any help is appreciated.


----------

